
Friendfeed v. Twitter: Half The Followers In Five Months - dawie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/07/05/friendfeed-v-twitter-half-the-followers-in-five-months/
======
rabble
This is such a stupid article. I've got 700+ followers on twitter and 34 on
friendfeed.. I had one of the firsr accounts on both services... Arrington
gets so many followers on friendfeed because he keeps pushing his account
there...

------
goodkarma
Why does TC keep comparing Twitter vs. FriendFeed as if one's success will
bring the other's failure?

They are completely different services that do completely different things.
FriendFeed is built for conversations - Twitter is built for short status
updates of 140 characters or less.

~~~
jotto
Arrington consistently bashes Twitter (it seems weekly), he has even
personally attacked their previous head architect.

It's possible Arrington is trying to get revenge on Twitter for unknown
reasons (other than it being down all the time) by continually publicizing
that FriendFeed is better. Almost a bullying tactic, "don't mess with me or
I'll write blog posts about how much you suck and thousands of people will
read them". Though, at least in the past few months, the publicity has
contributed to Twitter's growth.

Alternatively, he has come to rely on Twitter so perhaps his anger is
justified beyond an emotional outburst.

If not for Erick Schonfeld, the site is sensational and editorial and thanks
to Gillmor, largely unintelligible.

